
Learning Sales as a Technical Founder - ndewda
https://district.substack.com/p/-learning-sales-as-a-technical-founder
======
ndewda
I have put some of the tips and resources that I found helpful while learning
to Sale our product as a technical founder.

I am curious to know how did you learn and started to sale your product?

What strategies worked?

What didn't work?

What would you do differently next time around?

